# pics on phone



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2020)

I post hundreds of pics elsewhere a week. last couple weeks I cannot post here. galaxy s10+
this is what I get. any Ideas.



 
This is how I feel about it...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 29, 2020)

That doesn't look like a problem on our side. that looks like the phone was having trouble posting. lemme do some looking though...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb (Jan 29, 2020)

Wait how did you post those pictures.?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2020)

jasonb said:


> Wait how did you post those pictures.?


transfer to computer- post pics- Pain in the butt


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 29, 2020)

I saw that too. but I think he saved the pix what of happened before.
I looked around in back Mike, I didn't see any errors or any changes. So, it has to be the carriers snafu...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> That doesn't look like a problem on our side. that looks like the phone was having trouble posting. lemme do some looking though...



Maybe- but WB is only spot I cannot post.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 29, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 29, 2020)

Hmm. I can post up a camera phone pix. Those are usually the largest files to post. Weird. I'll keep looking.


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 29, 2020)

Me think the problem is Galaxy 10+

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jasonb (Jan 29, 2020)

Guessing you tried restarting the phone and logging out and back in on WB?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2020)

Lou Currier said:


> Me think the problem is Galaxy 10+


maybe- but WB is only spot it will not work. out of dozens...


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2020)

jasonb said:


> Guessing you tried restarting the phone and logging out and back in on WB?


multiple times.


----------



## Tony (Jan 29, 2020)

Works from my phone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2020)

Works on mine 2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2020)

Tony said:


> View attachment 178576
> 
> Works from my phone.


That is a lot of help... Nice truck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 29, 2020)

Have you tried posting a picture you are taking right then? Hitting Camera instead of File when you go to upload?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2020)

I do not get that screen. never posted pic direct


----------



## Tony (Jan 29, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> I do not get that screen. never posted pic direct



When you click to Upload File it should show the options in the screenshot I posted above. If you hit Camera it goes to your camera screen, take a pic and upload.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2020)

Tony said:


> When you click to Upload File it should show the options in the screenshot I posted above. If you hit Camera it goes to your camera screen, take a pic and upload.


I do not. I get what posted


----------



## Tony (Jan 29, 2020)

I don't understand then. I've got a Galaxy x7.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2020)

Tony said:


> I don't understand then. I've got a Galaxy x7.


Got this ph. Last fall. Worked perfect here till 2 weeks ago. Nobody has answer. This is only place there is problem


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 29, 2020)

Y'ALL BETTER GET THIS STRAIGHTEN OUT!! I can't foresee the future without pictures from Mike

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 2


----------



## jasonb (Jan 29, 2020)

When I can get my wife's phone away from her I'll try with her phone she has an s10, it's not the plus but will still check.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> Y'ALL BETTER GET THIS STRAIGHTEN OUT!! I can't foresee the future without pictures from Mike



went to post monday- nope

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 29, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> That is a lot of help... Nice truck



Thanks Mike. My plan is to have this truck in your driveway later on in the year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 29, 2020)

Tony said:


> Thanks Mike. My plan is to have this truck in your driveway later on in the year.


You better have a trailer connected to it!! Just sayin'

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 29, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> went to post monday- nope
> 
> [



Try it now....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2020)

Tony said:


> Thanks Mike. My plan is to have this truck in your driveway later on in the year.


Way cool- it will look nice next to my white one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> Try it now....


The same


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 29, 2020)

rats....


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 29, 2020)

I'll check it out again when I get home later on. sorry mike.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> rats....


Restarted phone and logged out


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> I'll check it out again when I get home later on. sorry mike.


Nipe


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2020)



Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2020)

Now I have to figure out what I did.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2020)

Had a very big update the other day. The bast...s changed it. How are  supposed to keep up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## Sprung (Jan 29, 2020)

Tony said:


> Thanks Mike. My plan is to have this truck in your driveway later on in the year.



If you're going to man up and brave heading north of the Mason-Dixon line, you might as well make a swing over to Wisconsin!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 29, 2020)

Mike, at your advanced age, I would have thought that this was the only style of phone you would know how to use.



 

Or maybe this - that one might be too new.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## kweinert (Jan 29, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2020)

Sprung said:


> Mike, at your advanced age, I would have thought that this was the only style of phone you would know how to use.
> 
> View attachment 178598
> 
> ...


Grrrrrr

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2020)

kweinert said:


>


Grrrr grrrrr

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 29, 2020)

Sprung said:


> If you're going to man up and brave heading north of the Mason-Dixon line, you might as well make a swing over to Wisconsin!



via Colorado of course

Mike, feel your pain!!!!!!! I can't keep up with these whipper snappers at work that make their living playing with technology at home as a hobby

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jasonb (Jan 29, 2020)

Perhaps he was trying a boomer selfie

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2020)

jasonb said:


> Perhaps he was trying a boomer selfie
> 
> View attachment 178601[/QUOT

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 29, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> You better have a trailer connected to it!! Just sayin'


Semi trailer, that is... Chuck

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2020)

Tony said:


> Have you tried posting a picture you are taking right then? Hitting Camera instead of File when you go to upload?
> View attachment 178587


Looks like same bed cover I have. I love it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 29, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> Looks like same bed cover I have. I love it.



It is the same one, I remember looking at yours in Houston. Had one on the old truck, was great so I got another on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> View attachment 178594



@Tony when you go up get this one for me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2020)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> @Tony when you go up get this one for me!


That one goes to mill Sunday Morning.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2020)

Put me inline for some of dat wood!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2020)

Tony said:


> It is the same one, I remember looking at yours in Houston. Had one on the old truck, was great so I got another on.


I have driven in all kinds of weather and it has always been water tight. Spendy but you get what you pay for.


----------



## Tony (Jan 29, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> I have driven in all kinds of weather and it has always been water tight. Spendy but you get what you pay for.



I had the old one for 12 years, held up great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 29, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> Now I have to figure out what I did.



You can post pix now?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> You can post pix now?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> You can post pix now?


Yes.... 0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 29, 2020)

Ok, good. What was the dilema?

Besides being a dinosaur...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 29, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> Ok, good. What was the dilema?
> 
> Besides being a dinosaur...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2020)

Grrrrrrrrrr

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## William Tanner (Jan 29, 2020)

My pics are great.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

